# muttrc configuration (vers. >1.10)?



## Spartrekus (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello, 

I have a SSL MUTTRC Configuration from older mutt version. It is really outdated..

I compiled the 1.10 conf and have the following error message. 
Would you have a config template for imaps.


```
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 21: ssl_starttls: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 23: ssl_force_tls: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 25: imap_passive: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 27: imap_check_subscribed: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 33: header_cache: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 35: net_inc: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 51: imap-fetch-mail: no such function in map
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 60: smtp_url: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 63: ssl_starttls: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 67: imap_keepalive: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 143: imap-fetch-mail: no such function in map
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 144: imap_check_subscribed: unknown variable
Error in /home/username/.muttrc, line 145: imap_keepalive: unknown variable
source: errors in /home/username/.muttrc
```


----------



## scottro (Aug 22, 2018)

Look at /usr/local/etc/Muttrc.  It will usually have the defaults.  For example, looking at CentOS, where I manually installed neomutt (sort of mutt with all patches already added, to oversimplify) I see that the default is now set imap_keepalive=300. So it may be that your $HOME/.muttrc has imap_keepalive and it should now be set_imapkeepalve.

Usually errors like that just mean the default wording has changed slightly.


----------



## Spartrekus (Aug 22, 2018)

from contrib 1.10 directory, however imap ssl is missing.

```
# $Id$

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# ME's personal .muttrc (Mutt 0.92.5)
#
# The format of this file is one command per line.  Everything after a pound
# sign (#) is a comment, unless a backward slash (\) precedes it.  Note: In
# folder-hook and send-hook you need to account for two levels of dequoting
# (see manual).
#

# Note: $folder should be set _before_ any other path vars where `+' or `='
# is used because paths are expanded when parsed
#
#set folder=~/Mail        # where i keep my mailboxes

#set abort_unmodified=yes    # automatically abort replies if I don't
                # change the message
set alias_file=~/.mail_aliases    # where I keep my aliases
#set allow_8bit            # never do Q-P encoding on legal 8-bit chars
set arrow_cursor        # use -> instead of hiliting the whole line
#set ascii_chars        # use ASCII instead of ACS chars for threads
#set askbcc
#set askcc
#set attribution="On %d, %n wrote:"    # how to attribute replies
set autoedit            # go to the editor right away when composing
#set auto_tag            # always operate on tagged messages
#set charset="iso-8859-1"    # character set for your terminal
set noconfirmappend        # don't ask me if i want to append to mailboxes
#set confirmcreate        # prompt when creating new files
set copy=yes            # always save a copy of outgoing messages
set delete=yes            # purge deleted messages without asking
set edit_headers        # let me edit the message header when composing
#set editor="emacs -nw"        # editor to use when composing messages
#set bounce=yes            # don't ask about bouncing messages, just do it
#set fast_reply            # skip initial prompts when replying
#set fcc_attach            # keep attachments in copies of sent messages?
#set force_name            # fcc by recipient, create if mailbox doesn't exist
#set forward_decode        # weed and MIME decode forwaded messages
#set forward_format="[%a: %s]"    # subject to use when forwarding messages
#set forward_quote        # quote the header and body of forward msgs
#set index_format="%4C %Z %{%m/%d} [%2N] %-15.15F (%4c) %s"
set index_format="%4C %Z %{%m/%d} %-15.15F (%4c) %s" # format of the index
#set hdrs            # include `my_hdr' lines in outgoing messages
#set header            # include message header when replying
set help            # show the help lines
#set history=20            # number of lines of history to remember
#set hostname="mutt.org"    # my DNS domain
set include            # always include messages when replying
#set indent_string="> "        # how to quote replied text
#set locale="C"            # locale to use for printing time
#set mailcap_path="~/.mailcap:/usr/local/share/mailcap"
set nomark_old            # i don't care about whether a message is old
set mail_check=10        # how often to poll for new mail
set mbox=+mbox            # where to store read messages
#set menu_scroll        # no implicit next-page/prev-page
#set metoo            # remove my address when replying
set mime_forward        # use message/rfc822 type to forward messages
set move=yes            # don't ask about moving messages, just do it
#set pager=less            # some people prefer an external pager
#set pager_context=3        # no. of lines of context to give when scrolling
#set pager_format="-%S- %-20.20f %s"    # format of the pager status bar
set pager_index_lines=6        # how many index lines to show in the pager
#set pager_stop            # don't move to the next message on next-page
#set pgp_strict_enc        # use Q-P encoding when needed for PGP
set postponed=+postponed    # mailbox to store postponed messages in
#set post_indent_string='---end quoted text---'
#set print=ask-yes        # ask me if I really want to print messages
set print_command=/bin/false    # how to print things (I like to save trees)
set noprompt_after    # ask me for a command after the external pager exits
#set quote_regexp="^ *[a-zA-Z]*[>:#}]"    # how to catch quoted text
set read_inc=25            # show progress when reading a mailbox
#set recall            # prompt to recall postponed messages
set record=+outbox        # default location to save outgoing mail
set reply_to            # always use reply-to if present
#set reply_regexp="^(re:[ \t]*)+"# how to identify replies in the subject:
#set resolve        # move to the next message when an action is performed
#set reverse_alias        # attempt to look up my names for people
set reverse_name        # use my address as it appears in the message
                # i am replying to
set nosave_empty        # remove files when no messages are left
#set save_name            # save outgoing messages by recipient, if the
#set sendmail="/usr/lib/sendmail -oi -oem"    # how to deliver mail
#set shell="/bin/zsh"        # program to use for shell escapes
#set signature="~/.signature"    # file which contains my signature

# I subscribe to a lot of mailing lists, so this is _very_ useful.  This
# groups messages on the same subject to make it easier to follow a
# discussion.  Mutt will draw a nice tree showing how the discussion flows.
set sort=threads        # primary sorting method

#set sort_aux=reverse-date-received    # how to sort subthreads
#set sort_aux=last-date        # date of the last message in thread
set sort_browser=reverse-date    # how to sort files in the dir browser
set spoolfile='~/mailbox'    # where my new mail is located
#set status_format="-%r-Mutt: %f [Msgs:%?M?%M/?%m%?n? New:%n?%?d? Del:%d?%?F? Flag:%F?%?t? Tag:%t?%?p? Post:%p?%?b? Inc:%b?  %l]---(%s)-%>-(%P)---"
#set status_on_top        # some people prefer the status bar on top
#set strict_threads        # don't thread by subject
set tilde            # virtual lines to pad blank lines in the pager
#set timeout=0            # timeout for prompt in the index menu
#set tmpdir=~/tmp        # where to store temp files
#set to_chars=" +TCF"
#set use_8bitmime        # enable the -B8BITMIME sendmail flag
set nouse_domain        # don't qualify local addresses with $domain
#set use_from            # always generate the `From:' header field
set implicit_autoview=yes    # pager shows parts having a mailcap viewer
set pgp_verify_sig=no        # don't automatically verify message signatures
#set visual=vim            # editor invoked by ~v in the builtin editor
#set nowait_key            # prompt when a pipe returns normal status
set write_inc=25        # show progress while writing mailboxes

# only enable the following IFF you have sendmail 8.8.x or you will not
# be able to send mail!!!
#set dsn_notify='failure,delay'    # when to return an error message
#set dsn_return=hdrs        # what to return in the error message

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Header fields I don't normally want to see
#
ignore *        # this means "ignore all lines by default"

# I do want to see these fields, though!
unignore    from: subject to cc mail-followup-to \
        date x-mailer x-url # this shows how nicely wrap long lines

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Color definitions
#

#color normal white default
color hdrdefault red default
color quoted brightblue default
color signature red default
color indicator brightyellow red
color error brightred default
color status yellow blue
color tree magenta default    # the thread tree in the index menu
color tilde magenta default
color message brightcyan default
color markers brightcyan default
color attachment brightmagenta default
color search default green    # how to hilite search patterns in the pager

color header brightred default ^(From|Subject):
color body magenta default "(ftp|http|https)://[^ ]+"    # point out URLs
color body magenta default [-a-z_0-9.]+@[-a-z_0-9.]+    # e-mail addresses
color underline brightgreen default

# attributes when using a mono terminal
#mono header underline ^(From|Subject):
mono quoted bold

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Key bindings
#
#    maps:
#        alias        alias menu
#        attach        attachment menu
#        browser        directory browser
#        compose        compose menu
#        index        message index
#        pgp        pgp menu
#        postpone    postponed message recall menu
#        generic        generic keymap for all of the above
#        editor        line editor
#        pager        text viewer
#       

bind generic "\e<" first-entry    # emacs-like bindings for moving to top/bottom
bind generic \e> last-entry
bind generic { top-page
bind generic } bottom-page
bind generic \177 last-entry

macro index \cb "<pipe-message> urlview<Enter>"    # simulate the old browse-url function

macro index S "<save-message>+spam<Enter>"
macro pager S "<save-message>+spam<Enter>"

#macro index \#    "<search>bug<Enter>"    # search for bugs
#macro index "\""    "<enter-command> set realname=\"real hairy macro\" ?realname<Enter>" # and a comment to boot!
#macro index f1    "<enter-command>woohoo!"

bind pager G bottom    # just like vi and less
#macro   pager   \Ck     "<pipe-message> pgp -kaf<Enter>"   # a comment is valid here
#macro pager X "<pipe-message> morepgp<Enter>"    # pipe PGP message to a script

#bind editor \cy eol    # make ^Y jump to the end of the line

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# User Defined Headers
#

#my_hdr X-Useless-Header: Look ma, it's a \# sign! # real comment
#my_hdr X-Operating-System: `uname -a`

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Specify default filename when saving messages
#
#    save-hook [!]<pattern> <mailbox>
#
# <mailbox> is provided as default when saving messages from <pattern>

#save-hook mutt- =mutt-mail
#save-hook aol\\.com$ +spam
save-hook ^judge +diplomacy

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Multiple spool mailboxes
#
#    mbox-hook [!]<pattern> <mbox-mailbox>
#
# Read mail in <pattern> is moved to <mbox-mailbox> when <pattern> is
# closed.

#mbox-hook =mutt-users.in =mutt-users
#mbox-hook +TEST +inbox

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Change settings based upon message recipient
#
#    send-hook [!]<pattern> <command>
#
# <command> is executed when sending mail to an address matching <pattern>

#send-hook mutt- 'set signature=~/.sigmutt; my_hdr From: Mutt User <user@example.com>'

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Specify where to save composed messages
#
#    fcc-hook [!]<pattern> <mailbox>
#
# <pattern> is recipient(s), <mailbox> is where to save a copy

#fcc-hook joe +joe
#fcc-hook bob +bob

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Change settings based on mailbox
#
#    folder-hook [!]<pattern> <command>
#
# <command> is executed when opening a mailbox matching <pattern>

#folder-hook .        'set sort=date-sent'
#folder-hook mutt    'set index_format="%4C %Z %02m/%02N %-20.20F (%4l) %s"'
#folder-hook =mutt    my_hdr Revolution: \#9 # real comment

#folder-hook .        'set reply_regexp="^re:[ \t]*"'

# this mailing list prepends "[WM]" to all non reply subjects, so set
# $reply_regexp to ignore it
# Warning: May break threads for other people.
#folder-hook +wmaker    'set reply_regexp="^(re:[ \t]*)?\[WM\][ \t]*"'

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Aliases
#
#    alias <name> <address> [ , <address> ... ]

#alias exam "\# to annoy michael" <user@host>
#alias me Michael Elkins <me@mutt.org> # me!
alias mutt-dev Mutt Development List <mutt-dev@mutt.org> # power users
alias mutt-users Mutt User List <mutt-users@mutt.org>
alias mutt-announce Mutt Announcement List <mutt-announce@mutt.org>
alias wmaker WindowMaker Mailing List <wmaker@eosys.com>

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Mailboxes to watch for new mail
#
#    mailboxes <path1> [ <path2> ... ]
#

mailboxes ! +mutt-dev +mutt-users +open-pgp +wmaker +hurricane +vim +ietf \
    +drums
#mailboxes `echo $HOME/Mail/*`

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Specify the order of the headers to appear when displaying a message
#
#    hdr_order <hdr1> [ <hdr2> ... ]
#

unhdr_order *                # forget the previous settings
hdr_order date from subject to cc

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Identify mailing lists I subscribe to
#
#    lists <list-name> [ <list-name> ... ]

lists ^mutt-dev@mutt\\.org$ ^mutt-users@mutt\\.org$

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Automatically use entries from ~/.mailcap to view these MIME types
#
#    auto_view <type> [ <type> ... ]

auto_view application/x-gunzip
auto_view application/x-gzip

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# Scoring
#
#    score <pattern> <value>
#
# 9999 and -9999 are special values which cause processing of hooks to stop
# at that entry.  If you prefix the score with an equal sign (=), the score
# is assigned to the message and processing stops.

#score '~f ^me@cs\.hmc\.edu$' 1000
#score '~t mutt | ~c mutt' =500
#score '~f aol\.com$' -9999

# - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
#
# I use Mutt on several different machines, so I put local config commands
# in a separate file so I can have the rest of the settings the same on all
# machines.
#

source ~/.muttrc-local    # config commands local to this site

# EOF
```


----------



## Spartrekus (Aug 22, 2018)

I would need with ssl  and imap ...

outdated: https://wiki.debian.org/Mutt


----------



## getopt (Aug 23, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> I have a SSL MUTTRC Configuration from older mutt version. It is really outdated..


This is the best reason for looking into mail/neomutt now. Neomutt documentation is superb.


----------



## Spartrekus (Sep 5, 2018)

getopt said:


> This is the best reason for looking into mail/neomutt now. Neomutt documentation is superb.



I believe that mutt should still remain. 

neomutt would be nice, but a fork?


----------



## scottro (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes, I think mutt should remain, and there is also mutt-lite. As far as I know, neomutt is more or less mutt with various and sundy patches included. It can use your existing $HOME/.mutt* files as well.
The developers consider neomutt to be a fork.  https://neomutt.org/


----------

